# Samsung to buy Harman



## JohnD (Nov 14, 2016)

This news seems to be making the rounds.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/15/business/samsung-auto-industry-harman-automotive.html?_r=0
http://www.harman.com/


----------



## microstar (Nov 14, 2016)

Wait for it..... a line array with a built-in smart refrigerator. Or will it be a smart refrigerator with a built-in line array?


----------



## JohnD (Nov 14, 2016)

I wonder if more of the products will feature the built in pyrotechnics?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 14, 2016)

http://www.ravepubs.com/breaking-news-samsung-acquires-harman-including-amx-jbl-crown-akg/

Another article on the merger.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 14, 2016)

microstar said:


> Wait for it..... a line array with a built-in smart refrigerator. Or will it be a smart refrigerator with a built-in line array?


Line array that explodes unexpectedly.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 14, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Line array that explodes unexpectedly.



They already do that. It's always fun to look up and see the line array shooting fire out 6ft+.


----------



## Footer (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm still amazed JBL even has a professional line anymore. Keep in mind what else Harman owns...

-AKG (you like that 414 or 451? Now it comes with built in wifi)
-Lexicon 
-Crown
-Martin
-Soundcraft
-Studer
-BSS (they pretty much killed everything good about BSS, so no loss here)
-DBX 
-AMX (the Creston competitor)

Thats a lot of crap. Hopefully they don't dig through the P&L's and start crossing things off. Thats also a lot of baggage to get a better car radio.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 15, 2016)

Footer said:


> I'm still amazed JBL even has a professional line anymore. Keep in mind what else Harman owns...
> 
> -AKG (you like that 414 or 451? Now it comes with built in wifi)
> -Lexicon
> ...


Your comments about my beloved C414EB and C451EB/CK1 collection from the mid '70's is just far too sad yet appropriately too funny. Arrrrrgh!
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 15, 2016)

Pursuant to Footer's speculation above, here's ZDnet on what *they* think Samsung's motivation was:

http://www.zdnet.com/article/why-samsungs-harman-purchase-will-be-seen-as-apple-blunder-decades-from-now/


----------



## firewater88 (Nov 15, 2016)

When I heard of this purchase, I heard it was to gain a foothold into connected automotive market. I immediately just figured they would buy the Harmon/Kardon, Infinity, JBL (not pro) divisions and not the entire company. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 15, 2016)

Decent chance they'll want to spin off the rest to someone else. 

Wonder who...


----------



## AudJ (Nov 15, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> Your comments about my beloved C414EB...


Just inherited a C414EB myself - nylon ring though. I really like that mic. Is yours brass? I'm told they are even better.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 15, 2016)

AudJ said:


> Just inherited a C414EB myself - nylon ring though. I really like that mic. Is yours brass? I'm told they are even better.


I honestly don't know having never had a need to crack any of them open. Back in 1977 I was head of sound in Stratford's main theatre which wrapped around 220 degrees at the time. Early in 1978, AKG Austria offered a deep discount to their Canadian distributor who in turn offered a deep discount to their Canadian wholesalers and, with the huge buying power of the Stratford Shakespearean Festival behind me, I found myself able to purchase AKG products from, of all places, an electrical wholesaler in Kitchener Waterloo from their local branch in Stratford for something like 60 to 70% below normal list. I leapt on the bargain and ordered 4 x C414EB's c/w stand clips and windscreens, 4 x C451EB's c/w CK1's, 10db pads, stand clips and windscreens plus 2 more C451EB's c/w CK5's, 10db pads and stand clips. I still have all of them to this day with zero regrets and in essentially mint condition. I'm a firm believer in the 'buy once, cry once' theory. At that sort of discount, I snuck a pair of D12E's into the order too. The mics have served me well for both stereo and multi-track recording as well as live reinforcement applications.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## FMEng (Nov 16, 2016)

Harman bought a bunch of pro audio companies, and made most of them a little worse for it. Hopefully, Samsung will loosen the chains and allow them to prosper or spin them off, one at a time, to better parents. On the bright side, Samsung can't be any worse than US investors.


----------



## Footer (Nov 16, 2016)

FMEng said:


> Harman bought a bunch of pro audio companies, and made most of them a little worse for it. Hopefully, Samsung will loosen the chains and allow them to prosper or spin them off, one at a time, to better parents. On the bright side, Samsung can't be any worse than US investors.



Me thinks this is going to be a music group fire sale purchase.... and Soundcraft will get the axe. Music group does need a processor maker (DBX/BSS) and a real mic division (AKG). Adding JBL to that wouldn't be bad. They have to be looking at it.


----------



## MNicolai (Sep 15, 2017)

Harman just killed 650 positions from their Pro division closed down several locations.

Seemingly inevitable.


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 15, 2017)

They also discontinued all of the powered vertec boxes


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Decent chance they'll want to spin off the rest to someone else. Wonder who...



Phillips of course where it will all die. So sad. To see great companies slowly eaten by conglomerates who have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 17, 2017)

I dunno; we had the local Philips and Barbizon reps out for a dog and pony last month... and it sounds like perhaps they're getting their feet back under them. I dunno that their new all-singing, all-dancing LED profile mover is worth $12k, but I don't think anyone will pay that either, and it *is* gorgeous.


----------



## BillESC (Sep 20, 2017)

My Martin Rep was at my shop yesterday. Impressive new fixtures.


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 20, 2017)

microstar said:


> Wait for it..... a line array with a built-in smart refrigerator. Or will it be a smart refrigerator with a built-in line array?


 @microstar Please don't forget to specify the ice cube, crushed ice and Jack Daniels antifreeze dispenser options.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## MNicolai (Sep 20, 2017)

LinkedIn should have an "Are you safe?" feature for layoffs like Facebook has for natural disasters.

More than a couple of my Harman go-to's are among those laid off. Figure in 3-4 years I'll have another new rep going on the apology tour — yet again.


----------

